# Modden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i



## SolidBadBoy (17. April 2009)

hi,

ich weis jetzt nicht ob das legal ist bzw. erlaubt ist in dem forum aber ich versuch mal wenn nicht dann bitte schließen!

Ich wollt fragen ob man mit irgendeinem tool etwas an der camera oder sound und so weiter ändern?

wenn ja bitte sagt mir wo ich die programme und alles nötige dazu finde

DANKE


----------



## rebel4life (17. April 2009)

*AW: Moden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i*

Für so etwas brauchst du wahrscheinlich ein Programmiergerät, aber was willst du genau machen?

Willst eine höhere Auflösung? Das kannst du vergessen, bringt nichts, denn die könnte nur interpoliert werden, was letztendlich das Bild oft nur schlechter macht.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (17. April 2009)

*AW: Moden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i*

NEIN ICH hab gehört das man die lautstärke und die viedoauflösung usw verändern kann.
wäre nett wenn du mir sagen kannst wie ich die lautstärke und die viedeo auflösung verbessern bzw erhöhen kann

THX


----------



## rebel4life (17. April 2009)

*AW: Moden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i*

Die Lautstärke kann man auch über die Lautstärketasten regeln.

Die Videoauflösung legt das Video fest, nicht das Handy.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (18. April 2009)

*AW: Moden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i*

anscheinend raffst du grad net was ich mein!

man kann die lautstärke so einstellen das sie etwas lauter ist als der maximal wert im handy!
und bei der kamera hab ich gehört das man die fps von 15 auf 30 hoh bringt.


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2009)

*AW: Moden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i*

Und wieso kannst du das nicht gleich sagen? >.<

Da gibt es einen kleinen (aber bescheuerten) Trick für die Lautstärke - geh ins Equalizermenü und hebe dort alle Frequenzbereiche an,  dadurch wird es ein wenig lauter.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (18. April 2009)

*AW: Moden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i*

denn trick hab ich auch schon ausgeschöpft.

man kann das handy modden aber ich weis nicht wie mir fehlt das programm und das wissen dazu!
deswegen habe ich mich in dem theard hier kundig gemacht ob vllt. irgendjemand ahnung davon hat.


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2009)

*AW: Moden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i*

Nächste Woche kann ich einen Arbeitskollegen fragen, dessen Bruder repariert beruflich Handys, der müsste das dann wissen. Musst dich halt ein wenig gedulden.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. April 2009)

*AW: Moden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i*

oky danke ich warte zeit hab ich genung


----------



## moddingfreaX (19. April 2009)

*AW: Moden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i*

Wenn du MP3's lauter machen willst, kannst du das mit MP3 Gain machen. Diese werden dann natürlich unter Last der Soundqualität von deinem Handy lauter abgespielt.
Andernfalls gibt es da noch den Schall Trick:
Die Hand zu einer weiter werdenden "Röhre" formen und damit den Lautsprecher abdecken. Dadurch wird der Sound um einiges lauter. 
Aber wehe, du nutzt das jetzt aus und störst uns ruhige Bahnfahrer. 

Zu den Kamera Einstellung hab ich einen ganz netten Thread bei Sony Ericcson World gefunden.  Klick mich.

Du kannst auch die Firmware auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen, vielleicht wird das Handy dazu etwas Leistungs optimiert. Anleitung zum Firmware Update.


Generell gilt  ist dein Freund und Helfer


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Moden der Software des Sony Ericsson K800i*

Vor einigen tagen hab ich für meinen bruder das K800i von der lautstärke mit einem upgrade geflasht, diese sind aber je nach tonlautstärke dann in extrem schlechter quali, außerdem machst du dir damit die boxen schrott, ich würde dir einfach gute kopfhörer für das handy empfehlen, damit ist's dann auch lauter und man belästigt die Bahn fahrer nicht 

außerdem, bei unserer schule rennen mitlerweile auf dem weg morgen oder mittag  immer alle mit lauten handys rum und versuchen sich von der lautstärke nur zu übertönen  üwo muss man dann natürlich auch einsehen : Ein Handy ist KEIN Ghettoblaster 



Dennoch:
Wie man das Handy lauter flasht findest du hier : *KLICK MICH, ICH BIN EIN LINK*

zu empfehlen ist Soft Bass Peter v2 wenn du es laut haben willst, dort stimmt die qualität für die lautstärke. Monster Bass Peter v2 ist zu empfehlen wenn du mehr wert auf guten ton als auf lautstärke legst!

die anderen sind zwecks boxen durchbrennen absolut nicht zu empfehlen, damit machst du dir dein handy nur kaputt


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. April 2009)

also was ich will ist eigentlich mehr die kamer bzw videos zu verbessern!
die cam driver hab ich schon gefunden bloß das problem ist ich kann mit dem program mit dem ichs drauf packen muss nicht raff  aber darum kümmere ich mich am wochenende hab schon jemanden der das seht gut kann!


----------



## djsanny22 (25. April 2009)

hi 

das K800i ist für solche leistung nicht ausgelegt es hatt zwar ein mp3 player und so aber über die hintere muschel kratzt es schon wenn man den Equalizer nutzt und den hoch dreht wenn du wirklich sau laut sein willst dann hol dir das Alte sony w550i das habe ich immer noch und das kannst du wirklich gut ausreizen und die qualli ist da net so schlecht wie beim K800i ist auch ein musik händy


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. April 2009)

ja aber ich hab  auch angesprochen meine kamera des k800i zu modden da kann anstatt den 15 fps auf 30fps bei aufnehem haben und die qualität noch etwas verbessern
was ich mich aller dings frage ist kann man die auflösung der video cam erhöhen?


----------

